#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Gaasdoek (Mesh) voor de PA

## Robert H

Je ziet het altijd op festivals, die immense doeken voor de boxen (hihi) met daarop het logo van het feestje en/of reclame-uitingen van sponsors. Wij zijn van plan om met de band iets dergelijks te laten maken. Nu heb ik al diverse bedrijven gesproken, maar ik krijg niet de indruk dat zij het belang van geluid doorlaten helemaal inzien. Niemand kan me dan ook vertellen of hun "mesh" ons geen tophoog gaat ontnemen.

Uiteraard zien een paar mega-logo's voor de PA er lekker blits uit, maar het moet geen impact op ons geluid hebben. Vandaar mijn afwachtende houding. Heeft iemand wellicht een idee waar ik een bedrijf kan vinden dat dit soort dingen vaker doet?

----------


## ostracized

Ik weet niet waar die doeken gemaakt worden, wil wel even informeren bij een kennis. Echter ik dacht dat die dingen "scrimps" heten...

----------


## Robert H

Hmmm, toch al iets gevonden. Dit maar es effe checken volgende week:

voorbeelden van zeildoeken

(als ze er al foto's van op hun site hebben, mag je er toch vanuit gaan dat het dat spul ook echt is?)

----------


## ostracized

Is wel belangrijk dat ze acoustisch doorlatend zijn. We hebben eens meegemaakt dat door de regen bepaalde doeken "vol" water zaten. gaf je een klap tegen het doek, dan had je ineens weer mid/hoog :-)

----------


## DJ nn

bestaan ook zo'n versterkers: geef je er een klap tegen, dan had je ineens weer mid/hoog

die zeilen, zijn dat geen plastiek zijlen met gaatjes i.p.v. echt doek ?

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## EricvD

Je zou een doekje kunnen laten bedrukken bij een van de bekende doeken leveranciers in Nederland. Bijvoorbeeld op een stukje Tulle:

http://www.showtex.nl/htdocs/PRODUCT...N_GOBELINTULLE

Tis natuurlijk niet onwijs goedkoop, maar zeker ook niet onbetaalbaar. Laat dan natuurlijk ook meteen rondom ringen slaan, een zoom aan de onderkant en bijvoorbeeld wat lussen aan de bovenzijde.

----------


## ostracized

> bestaan ook zo'n versterkers: geef je er een klap tegen, dan had je ineens weer mid/hoog
> 
> (...)
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



toevallig geen D*P?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb altijd een pesthekel gehad aan het riggen van 'softs' waartoe we ook dit soort van doeken of 'scrims' rekenen.
('scrimps' klopt niet! 
Dat zijn kruisingen van doeken met garnalen ('shrimps') ....
Dat mag niet echt de reden zijn om dit onderwerp te verwijden of te verplaatsen.
Echter om dit nu als topic bij staging te gooien gaat wel erg ver, want ik merk toch vooral een geluidsweergave-vraag....

----------


## driesmees

Zoals rinus het zegt noemen die doeken inderdaad scrims. Het zijn zeer rekbare doeken (stof dus, geen plastic) die bijna geen wind tegenhouden. Waar ik werk verzorgen wij scrims op een aantal grote festivals in België. Ik vermoed dat wij onze scrims bij Showtex halen, maar zal het morgen eens navragen. Een logo zou ik niet op de scrims zetten, maar eerder op de doeken die dan naast de PA komen te hangen. 

Je kan deze doeken het makkelijkste ophangen met spanfixen en ty-wraps. De zijkant maken wij meestal vast met een 'keterband' (weet iemand een deftig woord hiervoor?) maar dit is natuurlijk niet altijd aanwezig op de podia.
De onderkant kan je het beste opspannen met een lange stijgerbuis (de lengte van je scrim) en die dan aan de scrim bevestigen met spanfixen. Eventueel kan je nog een extra gewicht hangen aan je stijgerbuis, om de scrim nog meer op te spannen.

Over het effect op het geluid zal ik het morgen ook eens proberen te hebben. Wat ik nu eens wil vragen aan iedereen, is wat de exacte functie is van de scrims. Is dit eigenlijk puur decoratief, of is het om de PA te beschermen tegen regen e.d.?

----------


## ostracized

Ok scrims geen scrimps, weer wat geleerd vandaag  :Big Grin: 

Volgens mij zijn deze doeken puur decoratief, dat ze eventuele buien (en die zijn er momenteel nogal  :Wink: ) een beetje tegenhouden lijkt me alleen maar mooi meegenomen. Ik zie toch ook dat ze die dingen met enige regelmaat binnengebruiken...

gr, Otto

----------


## LJKEVIN

Heb het ook wel eens gezien, 
dacht ik, is dit nu om reclame te maken of puur om de geluidsinstallatie erachter weg te werken(optelling zag er niet uit)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik zou gewoon eens met showtex bellen of erheen rijden (zitten in bussum). en je verhaal houden..

Heb hele goede ervaringen met dit bedrijf en ze hebben ook veel materialen op voorraad in hun verhuurprogramma  zodat je het ook eens kan proberen voor je het aanschaft.. Uiteraard weet ik niet of dit ook zo is met dit materiaal, maar het is allicht de moeite waard het te proberen.

----------


## daviddewaard

dat doek voor speaker torens het gewoon Speaker Mesh en geen scrimps zoals sommige beweren en je kan het hier laten drukken Spandoeken van bisonyl, met of zonder frame. | spandoeken, banieren, displaysystemen, vlaggen en backdrops. ze hebben normale mesh voor op steigerconstructies en speciale speakermesh wat niet je mid/hoog om zeep helpt.

----------


## showband

als er met sites gesmeten gaat worden:
Aandacht Vlaggen Industrie, banners, banieren, displays, vlaggen, spandoeken

geen aandelen trouwens.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Topic is van 2006, kweenie of dat al opgevallen was? :Confused:

----------


## salsa

Spandex, stretch doek, in allerlei kleuren leverbaar, maar of dit geschilt is op P.A torens...

----------

